# Hi from Oz



## Angels one-five (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all, thought I'd introduce myself! I'm just getting back into modelmaking and stumbled onto this site and have already found a wealth of useful info! Rather than lurking, thought I should raise my head above the parapet!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi mate and welcome to the site. Modelling or the real stuff, theres a load of experience and knowledge on here that you just wont find anywhere else.


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Strewth
it's another one of those upside-down people...

Welcome A1-5


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2009)

ANOTHER ONE!?  Welcome to the family mate, enjoy the ride!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2009)

They're worse than bl**dy rabbits! Welcome from England mate, hop along and meet the nutters in the modelling bit - you already met the biggest one - he causes all sorts of stupid problems, such as Group Builds, Squadron builds......oh, hello Jan!


----------



## A4K (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate!

Good to have another Ocker along! 

Evan


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Angels! Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi A15
welcome to the den


----------



## imalko (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2009)

I resent that remark....I don't have to take this.....I'm going home!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2009)

I must admit, I'm getting a bit concerned.....Mod's do you think you could lower the step entrance to the site as I'm concerned about all these guys stumbling into / onto / over us....bit dangerous really....innit !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Angels one-five.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2009)

Hiya A-15, nice to meet you.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2009)

G'day mate!  

Which part of our mighty land do you hail from?


----------



## Crunch (Jul 14, 2009)

what he said ^


----------



## Angels one-five (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys. For those who asked, I'm currently living in Singleton NSW, but will be shifting down to Melbourne at the end of the year.


----------



## Angels one-five (Jul 14, 2009)

Geedee said:


> I must admit, I'm getting a bit concerned.....Mod's do you think you could lower the step entrance to the site as I'm concerned about all these guys stumbling into / onto / over us....bit dangerous really....innit !



Yeah, grazed my knee really badly.... don't suppose there's a lawyer present who could sort out some compo...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2009)

G'day Angels...welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 14, 2009)

Angels one-five said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys. For those who asked, I'm currently living in Singleton NSW, but will be shifting down to Melbourne at the end of the year.



Are you in the Army mate?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2009)

Angels one-five said:


> Yeah, grazed my knee really badly.... don't suppose there's a lawyer present who could sort out some compo...



Crickey, sorry 'bout that mate !. Any-one got a virtual plaster ?. 

And just cos you've got a grazed knee, doesn't exempt you from posting pics of your models...errr, what sort are you into ?, what size do you perefer (1/72, 1/48 etc etc) WW2 prop jobs ? Jets ? Armour ? dioramas ?. Lets see some picss.


----------



## Angels one-five (Jul 14, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> Are you in the Army mate?




Good guess! Although to be fair it's 50/50 in Singo - either a digger or a miner!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2009)

> I must admit, I'm getting a bit concerned.....Mod's do you think you could lower the step entrance to the site as I'm concerned about all these guys stumbling into / onto / over us....bit dangerous really....innit !





Geedee said:


> Crickey, sorry 'bout that mate !. Any-one got a virtual plaster ?.
> 
> And just cos you've got a grazed knee, doesn't exempt you from posting pics of your models...errr, what sort are you into ?, what size do you perefer (1/72, 1/48 etc etc) WW2 prop jobs ? Jets ? Armour ? dioramas ?. Lets see some picss.



The entrance is up to code and we have posted the Certificate of Occupancy right over....well...its over...hmmmm.....Don't worry 'bout that, we're all good. Welcome to the Forum!



> Lucky13 I resent that remark....I don't have to take this.....I'm going home!



Is that all it took?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe Jan took the Certificate of Occupancy when he left? I'd say we got off cheap! ....although, come to think of it, I'd better NOT say "got off cheap" with this crowd around...


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 14, 2009)

Angels one-five said:


> Good guess! Although to be fair it's 50/50 in Singo - either a digger or a miner!



 Good luck with your courses! I'm an ex cloud puncher myself.


----------



## Crunch (Jul 15, 2009)

Angels one-five said:


> Good guess! Although to be fair it's 50/50 in Singo - either a digger or a miner!



Too right!

Did you know that that makes you the closest forum member to me?  I used to be up in singo often with work too, but at a different company now.


----------

